# Love Mini's?!?



## gijen (May 24, 2005)

Check out the video available on www.DreamTeamVideo.com. It was a mini rally in Kissimmee, Florida with over 200 of the cute little cars! There is a sample video and you can purchase the full lenth version, too. I have it and it is absolutely awesome!


----------

